# ISO tasty baked egg dish



## alex566 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi, i am not to familiar with egg dishes and i am looking for something like a strata, i do not want to make a crust or anything.  just want to throw together ingredients in a casserole dish and have it tast delicious.  Does anyone have any recipes to share? i am a vegetarian


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 13, 2007)

While this isn't a strata, it is one my our favorite egg dishes - easily expandable - that can be served for supper as well as brunch/lunch.  It's also completely vegetarian.


Eggs Florentine

2 eggs per serving, poached or lightly fried
1 10 oz. package frozen spinach per 2 servings
1 cup of milk
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons flour
8 oz or more grated Swiss Cheese (or other cheese of your choice), + extra for sprinkling
Dash of grated nutmeg
Ground cayenne pepper to taste
Seasoned bread crumbs

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Cook spinach & drain well. Place in a lightly oiled baking dish & arrange eggs on top. Melt butter in a medium saucepan over medium-high heat & stir in flour for a minute or two without browning. Add milk, raise heat, & stir/whisk until mixture thickens, lower heat & add cheese & continue to stir until cheese is melted. Add dash of nutmeg & cayenne pepper to taste. 

Pour sauce over eggs & spinach & top with a sprinkling of commercial seasoned breadcrumbs (like Progresso) & extra grated cheese. Bake in oven until cheese melts & everything is heated through - about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't have an exact recipe but when I had to make  an easy meal for the staff at the restaurant,I would beat alot of eggs and then mix in a variety of vegetables(onions, peppers, potaoes,whatever..)grated cheese, bacon ,chicken and literally whatever I had at hand, and I would bake this mixture in a buttered pan. Let's call it a super frittata.The staff just loved it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's a strata recipe from an earlier thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=492246&postcount=11 HTH.


----------



## chynablue (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's a baked egg dish that is really easy.  Just mix it up, pour it in a dish, and bake it.  Pick out any of your favorite ingredients to add like broccoli, tomatoes, sliced olives, cheese, etc.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 20, 2007)

Could always make a huevos rancheros casserole.  OK, OK, it is a strata, sorta, but is made with tortillas instead of bread.  Can add some nice sauce, such as an enchilada sauce, a green chili sauce, or others.  Could serve with frijoles, maybe with some melted cheese (queso blanco), sour cream, a bit of salsa, slices of jalapenos (en escabeche?), you get the idea.

There are lots of recipes out there just Google huevos rancheros casserole and you will get several.


----------

